# Lancement Hackintosh



## Membre supprimé 591292 (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'achat d'un MacBook, je suis tombé sous le charme de MacOS et j'ai par conséquent pris la décision de transformer ma machine principale (fixe) en Hackintosh

D'après ce que j'ai trouvé sur la toile, la majorité de mes composants sont compatibles.
Certains seront à retirer ou à supprimer

- CPU : i5 4690k : *OK*
- CM : MSI Z87-G45 : *OK*
- RAM : 8Go (2x4Go G-SKILL Sniper PC12800) : *OK*
- GPU : MSI GTX 770 Gaming : *à tester*
- Carte son : Creative Sound Blaster Z : *à supprimer*

Les images ISO sont en cours de téléchargement (connexion de m****e inside  )

Je ferai le suivi au fur et à mesure afin que cela puisse aider les futures personnes qui souhaiteraient se lancer dans l'aventure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (7 Août 2016)

Carte graphique retirée, idem pour la carte son mais rien à faire, je vois le logo de Yosemite Zone 1/2s puis le PC reboot


----------



## Phil999 (7 Août 2016)

tu as mis le boot flag nv_disable1 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (7 Août 2016)

Oui j'ai aussi testé le nv_disable (je vais le rajouter à la liste du premier post) = idem

EDIT : ah bah non, je ne peux pas modifier le premier message du topic.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (7 Août 2016)

En fait, il semblerait que ce soit la CM qui pose "problème".
Elle permet de monter un Hackintosh mais beaucoup ont eu le même souci que le miens.
J'ai trouvé ça mais le problème est que mon anglais n'est pas assez perfectionné pour... 

http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/msi-z87-hackintosh.106649/
http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/guide-os-x-10-8-5-onto-haswell-msi-z87m-g43.111685/

Je crois qu'ils parlent à la fin d'un BIOS "sur mesure" mais je dois avouer que pour le coup, je suis un peu (complètement ) bloqué puisque la personne qui développait pmpatch a arrêté et tous les liens sont morts


----------



## polyzargone (7 Août 2016)

dmadu77 a dit:


> Suite à l'achat d'un MacBook





dmadu77 a dit:


> Les images ISO sont en cours de téléchargement (…) Yosemite Zone



Puisque tu as un MacBook et donc la possibilité de télécharger El Capitan sur le Mac App Store, évite de passer par des distributions genre Yosemite Zone, iAtkos & co et fais ta clé d'installation toi même.

C'est pas bien compliqué et c'est plus propre que de passer par ces trucs là. Et contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, c'est pas "moins simple" que de cliquer au hasard sur des cases .

Tu trouveras un tuto en français ici par exemple .

PS : Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de ta configuration, de ta carte mère ou encore de son Bios. À mon avis, c'est tout simplement un problème de configuration du bootloader.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (8 Août 2016)

Merci pour les conseils !

Je voulais effectivement passer initialement par le MacBook mais Apple et son USB-C...
Je viens de commander un adaptateur USB-C vers USB 3.0. Ainsi, je pourrais tout faire depuis MacOS.
Théoriquement, il devrait être livré courant de semaine.

Par contre, vraiment, le BIOS semble poser problème sans être patch et ce, quelle que soit la distribution utilisée :

http://forums.macg.co/threads/hackintosh-erreur-au-demarrage-sur-la-cle.1248220/
http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/success-msi-z87-g45-msi-r9-270-yosemite-clover-bootloader.154969/

Et si tel est le cas, je suis embêté car plus de développeur


----------



## polyzargone (8 Août 2016)

dmadu77 a dit:


> Par contre, vraiment, le BIOS semble poser problème sans être patch et ce, quelle que soit la distribution utilisée :



Si j'ai bien compris (j'ai lu rapidement ) :



> *Step 1: Flash MOBO*
> This specific UEFI motherboard needs to be patched so that the appleintelcpupowermanagement kext can write to the MOBO firmware that deals with c-states [3]. As far as I understand it, not patching this causes kernel panics and it is highly recommended to flash the MOBO instead of alternative solutions (e.g. disabling OS X power management).



Il s'agit de flasher le Bios afin d'éviter un Kernel Panic (un plantage quoi) avec le AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext.

Or, il se trouve que le Bootloader Clover dispose d'une option pour éviter précisément cela. Si ça ne suffit pas, il y a toujours la possibilité d'utiliser un autre kext : NULLCPUPowerManagement.kext qui désactive l'AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext.

Donc pas besoin de flasher le bios .

Bref, on verra ça le moment venu mais je pense toujours que c'est bien un problème de configuration du bootloader et que c'est pas une distribution qui t'aidera .


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (8 Août 2016)

Je ne demanderais rien de mieux ! 
Verdict à réception de l'adaptateur.

Je te tiens informé dès réception !

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Je suis en train de tout préparer.

Je viens de finir le téléchargement d'El Capitan mais je ne sais pas où retrouver le fichier ?
Il m'a simplement ouvert la fenêtre d'installation.

Il me l'a en fait téléchargé en .app


----------



## Phil999 (9 Août 2016)

Si c'est vraiment la carte mère qui pose soucis, achètes en une sur Amazon pour 90€ et c'est réglé (de préférence Gigabyte). Mais cette fois-ci vérifie bien qu'elle soit listé sur le buyer guide de tonymacx86.
Sinon je suis d'accord avec polyzargone, évite les custom distribution, c'est de la merde. Prend un El Capitan tout propre et officiel sur le Mac App store et suis le tuto de tonymacx86 + Multibeast et le tour est joué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Je vais effectivement tester sans de custom et si ça ne passe pas, je change de CM.
Par contre, comme indiqué ci-dessous, le Mac AppleStore m'a téléchargé un fichier .app
Il ne faut pas un .dmg ?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Août 2016)

Les màj & combo sont en .dmg.

Les Installer OS X El Capitan (& consort) en .app.


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Merci !

C'est donc bien avec ce fichier .app que je dois créer ma clef ?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Août 2016)

Oui, tu lui donnes un nom-sans-espace et dans le terminal:

sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/nom-sans-espace --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Cool ! Merci !

Je teste ça ce soir et vous tiens au courant


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Je suis en train de faire la clef.

Le tuto en Français indiqué un peu plus haut par polyazrgone (http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=391275) est très différent de celui que l'on trouve sur Tonymax86 (http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/u...tan-on-any-supported-intel-based-pc.172672/)/

Lequel faut-il suivre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Bon... vous aviez parfaitement raison, c'était bien le custom mod qui faisait tout merder et non pas la carte mère.

J'ai pu faire l'installation sans problème ainsi que lancer MultiBeast et installer les drivers Nvidia mais lors du premier boot sur le disque, j'ai la pomme jusqu'à la moitié de la barre de chargement puis l'écran s'éteint (mais la machine ne reboot pas).

Auriez-vous une idée pleaaaase ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (9 Août 2016)

Bon, installation OK, Nvidia aussi mais rien à faire, impossible de faire fonctionner la carte réseau 

Je suis tombé là-dessus mais je n'y comprends pas grand chose 

https://github.com/Mieze/AtherosE2200Ethernet
http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/working-kext-for-killer-e2200.120084/

Il termine par :

_"_

_

Goto /S/L/E and delete ALXEthernet.kext.

Recreate the kernel cache.

Open System Preferences and delete the corresponding network interface, e. g. en0.

Reboot.

Install the new driver and recreate the kernel cache.

Reboot

Open System Preferences again, select Network and check if the new network interface has been created automatically or create it manually now. 8.Configure the interface."
_
Je ne comprends rien... :'(
D'ailleurs, j'ai bien coché ce driver avec MultiBeast...


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (10 Août 2016)

Bon... après de nombreux bidouillages, Hackintosh 100% fonctionnel


----------



## aurique (10 Août 2016)

Et t'as fais quoi pour la carte réseau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (10 Août 2016)

J'ai téléchargé le .kext et j'ai utilisé Kext Wizard pour l'installer.
Il me disait que le driver n'était pas OK mais Internet est arrivé immédiatement et est fonctionnel.
Le son est OK aussi.
Le Mac AppleStore est OK

C'était une installation "test" sur un petit SSD dédié.
Maintenant que je sais mon matériel fonctionnel, je vais refaire tout ça sur mon SSD principal en faisant un démarrage en double partition (pour choisir Windows ou MacOS), ce qui risque d'être une autre partie de plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (10 Août 2016)

Par contre, j'ai un "problème" assez désagréable, c'est que les polices d'affichage sont floues (comme si le lissage de la police n'était pas activée, ce qui est pourtant le cas...)
Exactement comme on peut le voir ici : http://www.competencemac.com/Solution-en-cas-d-affichage-flou-sous-OS-X-Yosemite_a2742.html
J'ai tenté la manipulation mais ça ne change rien.
De toute façon, c'était visiblement un bug de Yosemite, pas d'El Capitan...


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (10 Août 2016)

En fait, après vérification sur mon MacBook, c'est bien le lissage des polices qui ne fonctionne pas sur le Hackitosh !!


----------

